# So I Was Running Around the Scrap House



## USMCDOC (Jun 9, 2017)

And i found these! They are for mining, drill bit holders.. they have about a ton of them.. at 25 cents a lb.. i figure i would go ahead and get about 100 lbs of them.. and then make tool holders out of them.. here is one while i am taking a break from it all and thought i would post a pic of the raw billet and the partial holder as it is right now.


----------



## kd4gij (Jun 9, 2017)

Neat nice score


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 9, 2017)

There are plenty more of them.. you know.. i could ship up to what is it.. 50lbs in a flat rate box! But the price would be a tad different! 


kd4gij said:


> Neat nice score


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 10, 2017)

Are there set screws?
Are there a range of sizes?
Are they hardened? They may be difficult to machine.

Daryl
MN


----------



## cathead (Jun 10, 2017)

They look like rivet sets for aircraft riveting.  Is there a hole in the end for a drill bit or concave dome for a rivet?


----------



## rgray (Jun 10, 2017)

USMCDOC said:


> i could ship up to what is it.. 50lbs in a flat rate box!



My medium flat rate boxes say 70lbs on them.
I went on the USPS site and they say the flat rate boxes are the same price regardless of weight (domestically).
So no weight limit now?

Problem I've had is you load one of those boxes up with steel and they blow out a corner and it arrives at its destination empty.


----------



## Ebel440 (Jun 10, 2017)

The trick is to make a wooden box that fits snugly inside the flat rate box then you can use the full weight. They start to dislike you at the post office if you do it often though.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 10, 2017)

They look pretty hard from the machining done on the one pictured. I'd have picked up a few myself. Good find have you done any drilling on them? I would bet there air hammer anvils from Jack hammers.


----------



## DAT510 (Jun 10, 2017)

The current "2017 Pass Around Box" uses a Medium Sized USPS Flat Rate Box.  It has an Aluminum Inner Box that slips inside the Flat Rate Box to keep all the tooling, etc. together.  When it left my location it was ~42lbs.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 10, 2017)

Uglydog said:


> Are there set screws?
> 
> No there are not any set screws.
> 
> ...


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 10, 2017)

Yes.. they seem to be with the tooling i have here.



Silverbullet said:


> They look pretty hard from the machining done on the one pictured. I'd have picked up a few myself. Good find have you done any drilling on them? I would bet there air hammer anvils from Jack hammers.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 10, 2017)

Well i guess when that box gets to me.. hmm.. i could send you some if you want some.. just let me know.. i am sure that we can work something out! 



rgray said:


> My medium flat rate boxes say 70lbs on them.
> I went on the USPS site and they say the flat rate boxes are the same price regardless of weight (domestically).
> So no weight limit now?
> 
> Problem I've had is you load one of those boxes up with steel and they blow out a corner and it arrives at its destination empty.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 10, 2017)

This place also has about 10 large boxes (4x5 feet) full of 4140.. i guess i am going to have to pick some of that up too! I need some brass bar too.. they have that as well.


----------



## Silverbullet (Jun 10, 2017)

Are you becoming a metal supplier on small scale. If that 4140 is nice I'd like to buy a piece or two . I need to make an arbor or two for my atlas mill.


----------



## mcostello (Jun 10, 2017)

OHHHH, this thread is dangerous in many different ways.


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 10, 2017)

mcostello said:


> OHHHH, this thread is dangerous in many different ways.



Oh i hear ya!


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 10, 2017)

i will take some pics on monday.. i am going out to get some.. and those tool holders too.. 



Silverbullet said:


> Are you becoming a metal supplier on small scale. If that 4140 is nice I'd like to buy a piece or two . I need to make an arbor or two for my atlas mill.


----------



## Uglydog (Jun 12, 2017)

I might likely be interested in purchasing 40taper NMTB face mill holders, jacobs, MT, BS, etc, if you stumble on any....
Additionally, if you end up with extra 4140 please advise.

Daryl
MN


----------



## Fitter Bill (Jun 12, 2017)

"Ridgid Tools" flaring tool for 1" type "K" copper pipe.


Bill


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## brino (Jun 12, 2017)

I would feel like a kid in a candy store!
-brino


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 12, 2017)

Well now you know how i feel! 


brino said:


> I would feel like a kid in a candy store!
> -brino


----------



## USMCDOC (Jun 12, 2017)

I have no idea about the TiN coated ones!


----------



## 4GSR (Jun 13, 2017)

USMCDOC said:


> I have no idea about the TiN coated ones!


I doubt it.  More like a yellow zinc coating.  Unless, there is that option offered by Ridgid Tools, it gets hammered on, really doubt it. Just doesn't look like TiN coating to me.


----------



## b4autodark (Jun 15, 2017)

Fitter Bill is correct, they come in all sorts of different  sizes for putting flares on soft copper. Slide the flare nut on the tube, insert  flaring tool, hit with hammer until flare is correct size.


----------

